# Let Jesus move your boat....



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

_Jesus spent a lot of time in boats. _

_Maybe that's why I like them so much._

_We journey across life, each in our own boat,
in an ocean of powerful forces we don't understand._

_Good sailors use the wind and the waves,
they don't create them._

_How often do I sit in my boat,_

_sails raised,_

_and blow with all my might,
hoping to move along._

this is from a friend of mine named Jeff W. It is something he wrote and i thought i would share it with yall. Dont try to move your own boat, thats impossible. Be a good sailor and use the wind and waves God provides to move you along.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"_Good sailors use the wind and the waves,
they don't create them."_

Very good concept. Very, very good.


----------

